# Mass lunch packaging



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

most interesting phone call last week from a non-profit, they'd like me to bid on weekly (Sat by 11am) lunches for 200-500, number will be soldified on Tues. 
March 1- end of Dec 2009...... which means alot of bread and butter.....which also means it can wipe out Sat. mornings for a time.....

This past year they went with a huge company that has many different locations. Cost was in $6.75 per lunch range every time. Sandwich, side, chips/fruit, dessert. I will give a couple of price range bids but want to keep it about $7.

My question is about packaging. The hinge foldover plastic containers are expensive, styrofoam is just not viable...

What would you suggest that is economical both in $, time and hopefully environmentally friendly?

First thought is: white paper bag with stamp logo, butcher paper wrapped sandwich, whole fruit, side in ?, cookie/brownie in plastic wrap.
no bev. but any utensils/napkins included.

When it comes to these numbers it's production.....very assembly line.


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

The last time I did a box lunch for large numbers I used pastry boxes. The down side is any thing wet needs another container and there is some moderate assembly. The up side is they come in a variety of sizes, they are food safe (although I lined with waxed paper for appearance), they are relatively cheap (depends on how you order them) and best of all they have visual appeal. The guests all commented on how neat it was for the "boxed lunch" to be in an actual box. 
You can have logo stickers printed up (cheaper than custom printed boxes) and stick them on top.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

They "on the table too".....I've got white pie boxes that I use for a mydrid of things...they do smudge and any drips leave noticable marks.
I line mine with parchment.
Stamps are cheaper than stickers. I've got a couple size stickers that look great but it all comes down to economics.....what over the long haul is important use of funding?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Sounds like you will be busy, grab it dont let it get away 40 weeks guaranteed. 
Papergood and disposeable as you know are expensive in fact in fast food service there biggest expense. Check out NASHVILLEWRAPS.COM OR CREATIVEFOODPACKAGING.COM good size plain white or kraft tent syle from 35cents and up all earth friendly. Whole fruit maybe small cello candy bag. Plasticware, knife ,fork, spoon ,napkin hospital pac. light weight plastic stuff as only sandwiches. What about beverage, do you supply?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

no beverages, once a month there's a hot meal......I'd need to provide tables....last week they had: pulled pork, cole slaw, beans and brownies.

I'd actually prefer doing a buffet hot line every week but that's not the gig.


----------



## cheri (Apr 5, 2006)

Been gone for a while, but check this out Paper Mart Packaging Store - CARRY OUT BOXES
A lot of times I will check here first and compare to nashville and Jetro.


----------



## david jones (Jan 15, 2000)

Bags suck, trust me, too much labor. The best is a 3-comp box - sandwich or main, side, dessert. We buy 1.5 ounce cookie pucks and bake them or we buy clementines, baby apples and grape clusters.

Check out these boxes make from bagasse (how sexy) it's sugar cane fiber and it's compostable and sustainable. Pretty it ain't, but we use that as a selling point.

Arrow Tableware - 103CHCB 10 Inch 3-Compartment Clamshell Boxes

I also love this company, they are my new best friends - great service and prices.

You'll never forget how much labor is in a sandwich until you do a box lunch order for a few thousand.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Thank you! Great sale price....so do they stay together or are they floppy?

Sandwiches are definately a PIA, same with individually packed lunches.....I'd much rather have a few buffet lines.....


----------

